# looking for a credit card processing company



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

I am looking for a good online credit card processing company. The place I found so far uses Authorize.net and has the following costs:

Setup: Free
License Fee: Free
Application Fee: Free
Suport Fee: Free
Discount Rate: 2.19%
Transaction Fee: $0.25
Statement Fee: $9.95
Gateway Fee: $15.95

I am really not sure if this is good or not. If any of you have a company that you have had good luck with can you please point me in the direction.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That sounds like pretty good rates. Expecially with no application or setup fee.

Check to see what the monthly minimum fees are (if any).


----------



## tankitup (Jul 12, 2007)

Jared Young
800-932-5708 X 2311
[email protected]


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

ChadAGG said:


> I am really not sure if this is good or not. If any of you have a company that you have had good luck with can you please point me in the direction.


Mine runs about that much. They all come out pretty close in costs depending on your volume.


----------



## tankitup (Jul 12, 2007)

Rodney, he was recommended to me by a craft fair and any doubts check company out on BBB which i did---settled any and all claims. and speak to Jared if you have any concerns---cool guy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tankitup said:


> Rodney, he was recommended to me by a craft fair and any doubts check company out on BBB which i did---settled any and all claims. and speak to Jared if you have any concerns---cool guy


Not sure why you are addressing this to me?


----------



## AndyC (Jul 20, 2007)

MerchangPlus is an Authorize.net reseller and they have the best rates of anyone who sells Authorize.net services.

Authorize.net Internet Merchant Credit Card Processing For Your Business - MerchantPlus

Visa/MC Discount Rate *2.15%* 
Transaction Fee *$0.25* 
Monthly Fee *$19.95 * 
Authorize.net Gateway Fee (per month) *$9.95 * 
Authorize.net per Transaction *$0.05* 
Authorize.net FREE Transactions (per month) *250* 
Monthly Minimum *NONE* 
ScanAlert PCI Compliance *FREE* 
Setup Fee *FREE* 
Application Fee *FREE* 
Annual Fee *NONE*


----------



## howie (Dec 14, 2006)

You might try Paynet System @ Paynet Systems, Inc 

We have been using them for over 3 years for both online and wireless services.


----------



## Tara Zuck (Sep 14, 2011)

I used a young man by the name of Michael Kleinman through my community bank. His contact # is 404-939-0084 , make sure you tell him Tara sent you though, and ask him for no set up fee, and a free machine if you need, he gave me one.

I was hesistant at first, i got burned by Suntrust, but he is doing a good job for me considering the industry he's in. He always answers his phones, and my rates don't change.

Does anyone have anyone good for payroll services?


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

I have been using Paypal Pro for about 3 years but I also just started using the app on smartphones called Square, they send you the card swiper for free and it works great for in person transactions.


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

Square Up's rates are kinda high if you do much volume. We use Quickbooks at the day job and the rates are like 1.5% or something ridiculous. They also have a free card reader for the phone.

Not sure if it incorporates into any of the Ecommerce stuff or not though.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Do you use PayPal Pro at tradeshows and other places outside of your shop/store or online?


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

I like square although yeah its about 3% but there's no start up fees, no monthly fees, nothing at all! I think its fine as I don't have to worry about any other fees and as long as the card is swiped its not as bad its just when the card isn't swiped its around 3%. But try it, its completely free to start!


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

US Bank is awesome they do not use any middleman services. middlemans use them. just a fyi.


----------



## customizeworld (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello
check with chase bank merchant service


----------



## andreeaa (Aug 20, 2011)

you should also check out dharma merchant services. they have some really great rates.


----------



## cyprus106 (May 3, 2010)

Just dropped in to say I searched this site to see recommendations for processors. At the suggestion of someone on here, I looked at merchantplus.com

I'm loving them so far.


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

lots of good suggestions, i did a quick google search and found the site below... maybe you'll find something there or at least some ideas:

eCommerce Shopping Cart Software - Best Shopping Cart Reviews


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I used a few merchant service company. But I think square is at the top of the listed . NO MONTHLY FEE NO SETUP AND NOTHING TO BUY. JUST USED YOUR PHONE OR IPAD .


----------

